# Ecuagenera orders



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Is anyone going to any of the meetings/shows that Ecuagenera will attend or planning a pre-order with them for these events through the end of the year?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have to check. I may be going


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I just wanted to bump this thread up and say that anyone interested in Racinaea should check out the new price list. They have some pretty nice species available right now that usually sell out quickly. I ordered forms 1 and 3 of the miniata. According to their taxonomist, all four forms are likely different species. Someone should order 2 and 4, so we can trade pups sometime in the future


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

I was just looking at their orchids yesterday; what's the order process like? Do you just order the plants you want and then they import them and ship them out to you at the next show? Is there a minimum purchase?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Bunsincunsin said:


> I was just looking at their orchids yesterday; what's the order process like? Do you just order the plants you want and then they import them and ship them out to you at the next show? Is there a minimum purchase?


Shaun, 

Check out their website for contact information. I contacted Jose because I had some questions about the plants in my order, but Elizabeth is the one who actually deals with your order information. Send her the list of plants you want, she'll check inventory, and send you back a final invoice. I think you can pay through Paypal, send a check to their U.S. dealer, or pick up and pay at the show. If you can't pickup, they ship from their next scheduled show/speaking event in the U.S. My order is being shipped at the Deep Cut Show in NJ (I think?)

It's really nice because they import the plants along with everything they're bringing to the show, so you don't have to worry about any permits. They just charge a minimal import/CITES fee per plant ordered.

BTW, I'm not sure they're newest listing is reflected on the site yet. PM me your email, and I'll send you the newest list.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder. I'm doing early planning to go to the SEPOS show in April. Ecuagenera will be coming to the U.S. a lot in 2014.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

No, the latest list isn't reflected on the site. I put in an order about a week ago to pick up at the Deep Cut Orchid show as well, though I simply used what was available on the site, as I was too lazy to do the whole back and forth email thing for anything that wasn't on there haha.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Aaaaaand order placed.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you order some of those sweet Racinaea Antone?


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Frogtofall said:


> Aaaaaand order placed.


  me toooooooooooooooooooo i hope i get what i ordered.


----------

